# Jewies/Jacks



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Ok I think im ready to target both types of fish.
Ive got the gear i need and im ready to go the only thing ive got a problem with is catching the live bait and rigging it.
Ive been talking to some people who know some people that seen some people catching jewies and ive been told if your targeting Jewies or jacks with live bait there is a good chance of catching both as they tend to be in around the same places. Under bridges, rock walls, pylons and so on........I say "so on" cost i dont know anyother places to look  But here in maroochydore i know that if i want jewies the COD HOLE is the place to get them.
Ill stop rambleing on and get to the point.

OK Ill start with the bait
how to catch the bait
:Am i best buying a cast net or using a bait jig where im sat fishing?
:Im not going to bother with airater or pump at the moment, ive got a 25lt bucket ill just keep putting fresh water into it to keep the fish fresh.
How to rig the bait
:Rigging the bait any tip on the best way of doing it? stinger rigs or hook in the back of the fish?

As you can see ive not got much of a clue with bait fishing so any and all help would be much appreciated

Thanks Rik


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

if you are after jewies the gun bait is live/fresh SQUID. although they will take live fish baits (yakkas etc), the absolutely LOVE squid.

it's almost impossible to keep alive but will be your best chance of landing a good jewie.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks mate, Any idea what hooks i should be using? and leader weight?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

with live squid you can either use a single hook (I use anywhere from 6/0 - 8/0 size Mustad Big Game hooks for jewies). Small squid are best. On a single hook all you need to do is pin it through the end of the body of the squid (at the end of the hood). this will keep the squid alive and swimming fairly naturally.

using 2 hooks (sliding snell or stinger setup) pin the bottom hook through just above the eyes of the squid (don't go through the head or you'll kill it) and the other at the end of the squids body.

Leader material - anywhere from 20lb -50lb mono depending on whet sort of structure you're fishing around. If fishing near pylons or oyster covered shoreline you can go even heavier - 80lb to be safe. Heavier leaders dont tend to spok jews at night or in murky water although in daytime I'm not so sure

If all you can catch are big squid, the squid head and tentacles are great baits - cover them in ink and wait for the jewies to come. good luck mate - hope to see a big jew on your website soon!


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

yeah me too mate you know anyone who can catch them?
maybe they'll put up a report :roll:


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Any idea what the record is for a jewfish caught from a kayak? We don't have them in Southern California, but, from what I've read, they look like they would be quite a challenge from a kayak.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

yeah im hoping so. Im not gonna try and land my first jewie at night, i think that would just be stupid. The plan is to hit the water about 5am and paddle to the spot and sit there as the sun comes up.
That the plan anyways


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

I reckon a cast net would be best for getting your live bait. They take a bit of practice to throw, but are an excellent way to get some live poddie mullets for jacks.

Why not troll up and down the river and canals for your jacks? It's a great way of catching them, but make sure you turn them asap or you'll be jack 1 magicrik 0. 

Good luck, I am going to get up that way soon to try my luck as well.

Chris


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Ive really got into trolling in a big way, the idea is to troll the the jewie stop drop anchor and then jewie fish or just trolling around the pylons and see if i can pick up a jewie?
Btw do i need to add a sinker when live baiting?

Oh Davey G ive just payed for some Yo-zuri hydro squid, so im going to give them a go too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi Rik although I havent caught a large jew from my kayak I have caught some off the beach, rocks and rock walls. When live baiting I use a single hook on a 50lb leader swivel and a ball sinker to suit conditions but to get the bait down, I have used mullet, tailor, pike, yellowtail (scad,yakka) all with success the keys will be the same as from the land. A search on Ausfish will yield lots of techniques. Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks mate.
As anyone used the berkley squid Gulps on jews? 
I would have a guess and say you'd need a 1/8+ JH and a size 4/0+ hook.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Magicrik said:


> Thanks mate.
> As anyone used the berkley squid Gulps on jews?
> I would have a guess and say you'd need a 1/8+ JH and a size 4/0+ hook.


No, but I know guys who successfully use gulp 5" jerkshads and the powerbait 5" jerkshads. The TT revhead jigs in 1/4 - 3/8 oz (these have a willow blade) are recommended but you can try others. A slow lift and drop, wind in slack and repeat. Don't know about colours. Some guys get soapies on 3" power minnows when chasing bream, but I haven't been that lucky yet


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

Hey Peril 

I've been keeping my out for a comprehensive review of your Cobra Pro Fisherman......

How are you finding the new yak?


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

When fishing for Jewies there's been three baits that seem to be consistently successful (aside from Squid that is). Live chopper Tailor, Tailor fillets and Bonito fillets.


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

I will be doing exactly the same thing as magicrik (catching mangrove jack on live bait for the first time). What do poddie mullets look like? And when cast netting are there any fish that i should throw back cause there illeagal to catch or don't work on mangrove jacks??

Cheers


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Re: BJT im going out this thursday night(Full moon) just up and down the canals at the back here. I can catch.....herring, mullet (not sure which ones), small bream and a load of other little bait fish i cant id. 
Anywho all im going to use is the herring, the plan is to hook the herring through the mouth with a 4/0 hook. have a 20lb leader going to a swivel and then a ball sinker on top of the swivel and troll the live bait. Not sure how its going to work or if it will work at all but i was out today just throwing the cast net around, getting a feel for it and i got three herring. So i thought might as well give it a go........i hooked the fish in the back just behind its fin and carefuly cast it into the middle of the canal.....about 10seconds later WHAM the reel goes off and then just stops........bait was gone, i was to slow. Fish number two same thing just hits the water and the reel goes off and i have a fight on my hands........pop hook comes out, drag to high i think.......Fish three..........ok i dropped fish three back in the water trying hook it on  
But all in all i think herring is the way to go here.
Ill let you know how it goes


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

hey Red i was thinking of taking out some of them bait rigs, you know the ones you put on the end of you line and just let them hang over the side.
The reason was just one case i start ruuning low on bait and dont want to move from my spot..........what you think? have you used them? if so can you recomend any? also what hook size should i be looking at? for the bait rigs.


----------



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

hey rik i could be up for meeting you on the canal if you like i've also never tried trawling livies so it could be intersting. I'll bring my castnet with me


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYMLeVkAADVfgAASUIeAAoCiFAo////gMAETNA1ENoTQ0NAAAAEVPwU8VPUHlADTTJ6mjRoNNBJpE/RomU8gRoaHqeoIA1DC/UmeMuo+cDIQMbROPh1W8clFcOMMjNkYIBupIQlsiWiv6aOy2SfErNc4S3dFzvm3alHmYPUmYO56DmIecN48vdrJNKXqOronnU40I/SoHeBD722k0UlGPel4r9+vs7OLEDTvOBFByu4Q88QJsBWMOIVCbo4A2feONZmOEFLaMgS46wSlyNLtE6fYmIMkSk4yjjBQslUeihVsClWDqjG13ANtghwNq/Wg56pIY3u3UjxtiKvny1MDPO+wAucjtmriBxGiwCg6EJPUPK4o26S3y4SpWhLJYhXLOIA/xdyRThQkIMLeVkA=


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

i've used the bait jigs with some success before Rik, I think your cast net is the way to go though.

Also if it makes you feel any better I accidently hooked a herring the other day, got all excited, changed my rig for livebait, stealthily paddled to the snag where I got slammed on an SP before, hook the herring up go to cast, get my hand caught on something and my precious livebait fell into the water...

Red: regarding the trap for poddies and other small livebait - does the trap need to be clear? Ive been thinking of trying a redclaw pot (opera house style) with just some bread in the middle of it to try and catch some livebait - or would an old juice bottle be better?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

scotty beefs said:


> Red: regarding the trap for poddies and other small livebait - does the trap need to be clear? Ive been thinking of trying a redclaw pot (opera house style) with just some bread in the middle of it to try and catch some livebait - or would an old juice bottle be better?


Travis I can contribute to this one.

Any container will do, I have used a plastic washing up dish with a cover of plastic screen mesh across, and a slash about 120mm on the centre of the mesh.

If you use a drink bottle I prefer to have the bottle capped and cut an entry in the side of the bottle; uncapped they just turn around and swim out again [unless you are using something where they can't turn around, like a blocked piece of plastic tubing]

Fish are used to stuff on the bottom so after being wary at the start the food odour soon brings them in particularly if you berley the area a little first


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

The opera house trap would probably get better results than these improvised versions, and you are likely to get a few gar in there if they're around. 
Re: bait jigs, I have used them heaps and with great success, particularly if you are working in deeper water or on a bottom that you are uncertain of, ie. not sure if there's rocks or snags present. If you have a solid school of herring you will soon be pulling up 4 herring at a time without spooking the school like you would with every cast of the net. :wink:


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks guys im going to try and pull this info to good use.........ive got a live herring on a line now hanging out the back........and i got a mullet to so im going to keep it untill tomorrow night if it dies ill just use it as cut bait.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Rik, the herring won't last more than an hour or two with a hook through it, best to chuck him back and get some more tomorrow. Mullet are often considered a far better live bait as they are much more hardy and the big jacks and jewies just love em.


----------

